# Milton Gun Show June 7th & 8th



## Mac the Knife (Nov 29, 2009)

Milton gun show 
Milton gun show is coming up on *JUNE 7TH AND 8TH :thumbup:*
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​


----------



## Mac the Knife (Nov 29, 2009)

*Milton Gun Show Next Weekend*

Milton Gun Show/ SWAP MEET Next Weekend The 7th & 8th :thumbup:

Its no longer Jay's Gun show ,Just a bunch of small dealers and collectors and traders, so come on out and lets do some trading and swapping.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Where? Times?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Hey Mac ........*

........please define "It's no longer Jay's Gun show". Jay's taking up all the space with his overpriced (MSRP+)stuff is one reason why I do not go to gun shows as much as I did some years ago. Please tell me that he won't be doing this show in the future. :whistling:

I have been finding the Robertsdale show great to go to for this same reason. See ya at the show. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Mac the Knife (Nov 29, 2009)

*Milton gun show*

Jay Quit this show two Shows ago, ! Said he didn't make enough money to justify coming to it ,,Yahoooo :thumbup:


----------



## Mac the Knife (Nov 29, 2009)

*Gun Show*



Grassflatsfisher said:


> Where? Times?


The show is at the Santa Rosa Auditorium,, At the corner of Avalon blvd.
and hwy. 90

Times are 0900 til 5;00 daily---Sat & Sun


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I like this show better than the fairgrounds show. I'll probably go wander around a couple of hours. Sure hope I don't see anything I need that I didn't know I need.


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

WENT TO THE SHOW!!! Jay's was there, taking up the whole center of the show! YUP!


----------

